# Late developing udder?



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I have a 1 1/2 year old Nigerian doe who was accidentally bred in March. I'm pretty sure she settled because she has not gone into heat since she was bred. And she would always go into heat every 3 weeks like clockwork. Well I'm starting to wonder if she's not pregnant and has just been playing tricks on me because she is due in 2 weeks and she still has absolutely no udder development. Her dam started to get an udder 3-4 weeks before she kidded so shouldn't my doe have an udder by now? On a side note, I think my doe may only have a single if she is pregnant.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

My alpine/nubian cross didn't have much of an udder until the day she kidded. She only had one doe. Seems the way of things this kidding season, everyone only had singles! Can you get a photo of her, maybe that might help.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is she getting loose in the vulva area at all...belly growing?


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Your options are -

she will develop something fast for you (udder)
she aborted/absorbed the kid(s)
she has/had a cloud burst (false preg)

If you can't wait --- you can get an ultra sound done?

Hoping it's the first and she's going to get working on that udder for you.
It's so nerve wracking.....
:hair:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I'll try to get a photo of her. She is definitely deeper bodied. I sure hope she is pregnant.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I took these pictures of her yesterday. I think I can feel something on her left side but I'm not sure if it's a kid or not...


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, the kids are on the right...rumen on the left. I'm not good at "pooches" but, she doesn't look PG to me. My ff doe is due Sept, and she has a pretty large udder. Even my ff that isn't due for 2.5 months is making a little udder. :shrug:

She's just lovely!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she was bred in March...she isn't showing very much..being that far along....

Left side is Rumen as mentioned...you will feel the Rumen movement on that side...it is the right side and just before the udder... where you will feel a kid... if you are lucky to feel them...sometimes... I never feel movement...and sometimes I do...you have to be at the right place at the right time...however..I don't see any udder development either...can you feel a pooch starting at all or is it flat feeling?

The picture isn't clear enough to read her pooch....


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

It's pretty flat. It's just so strange because she's been acting like she's prego. I guess I'll just have to wait for 2 weeks to be sure.


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

She could be having a phantom. One of my does showed all signs of being in kid apart from no bag. I wish she had of been in kid because we (my breeding partner and I) lost the buck  
Fastforward to now she is in kid for real and the bag is there and the gut changes daily.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I think you may be right Shazzles


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

And being narrow you would be able to feel a kid. My FF due in about 3-4 weeks (last season I saw was april 1st or some time around then) and just tonight I could feel a little hoof through her tummy. And she is a wide goat


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't think she is preggers, but then again, I had one jump the fence and I had no idea she was prego until there was a kid on the ground!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I'll keep you guys updated. As of now I don't think she is pregnant


----------



## mabeane (Nov 6, 2010)

My second freshener ND had no udder until the day she delivered quads.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Really mabeane? I feel a bit better now.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Well I've come to the conclusion that she is definitely not pregnant. I'm going to be breeding her next month so at least she should kid in February when it's not so hot.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well....at least now you know for sure! Hope she settles for February babies!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Thanks Liz!


----------

